# Plunge routing



## Davie (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello,
Here I am again, this routing is really new to me, just finished a set of cabinets for a friend made from mdf. I plunged a rout in the face of the doors. The job was easy but where I plunged every time their was a depth offset.
How may I overcome this. I have a hitachi 2-1/4 hp router, any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
David


----------

